# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Школота

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

насчёт шестого пункта не согласен  ..да и вообще, насчёт орфографии... даже грамотные образованные люди не всегда пишут без ошибок, иногда даже спецом с ошибками пишут
нет, я не негодую  просто не стоит так серьёзно относиться ко всему этому.. хотя правила конечно стоит соблюдать хоть в минимальных количествах, а то бывает как понапишут.. что чёрт ногу сломает))

----------


## Asteriks

В моём понимании школота - это выпендрёжный идиот.

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*, если все пункты сложить - то так и получается)))

----------


## Sanych

В общем картина правильная )

----------


## Asteriks

Интересно, а если в школу пришла некая мадам, которая говорит: "Не дождётесь, я ещё год вас буду мучить?" Это школота или нет? Я про ученицу, которая не учиться пришла, а по её словам, МУЧИТЬ кого-то там, наверное, учителей.

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*, такую мадаму наверное к п.9 можно отнести

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Статья - истина  Что на одном форуме, что на другом, кое кто хоть и пытается быть "разным", но ярлык "Школьник" с себя уже никогда не снимет

----------


## Alex



----------


## Asteriks

Подозреваю Ваню в принадлежности к самой блогородной ветви этого народа. Согласно пункту про МЯ, ТЯ)))

----------


## Vanya

да хоть 1000 раз подозревай и называй

----------


## ПаранойА

Часто пишу:ето, етот, ента) Я школота)))))))

----------


## Irina

Все мы под настроение пишем абы как))) Но не все же мы школота.

----------

